# Graphic Novels and projects



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here! I would like to post some of my illustrations here. Rather then bombing you with super large jpg I'll post small sample images of my illustrations for you to take a look at. If you like them then you can see the rest at my DA page, just click on my avatar and go to the “Contact Info” tab. See yeah soon.


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)

*Portraits*


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)

*Graphic Novels*


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)




----------

